# Report bad ads here (popups, videos, etc.)



## Costello (Dec 20, 2017)

hello,

We have recently switched ad platforms (we're with Freestar now). Thanks to ads we can pay for server bills, we can afford nice prizes for competitions, we can reward our staff, and more.

While the new platform is great for us financially, it comes with some caveats.  Their filtering system isn't perfect and sometimes some bad ads slip past their filters.

If you get an ad such as:
- *popups *(a popup ad is an actual new page opening up in your browser, not a full-screen ad overlay: those are supposed to show up on mobile once per session, and they have a "close" button)
- *browser hijacks*: you were visiting gbatemp and were suddenly redirected to another site
- *ads with audio*
- *ads with videos *that have audio, or without audio but that make your browser scroll up or down

Please report these bad ads here: *click here to access the bad ad submission form (alt URL: here https://gbatemp.net/reportbadads.html ) * You need to access this from the same browser that received the bad ad, because the form will automatically identify the last ads that you have been getting. Every report will be useful and will help not only on GBAtemp but all other sites on the same network.

Thanks for your contributions!


----------



## AshuraZro (Dec 20, 2017)

Thank you for the transparency on an issue that many other sites ignore addressing. I recently contacted an unrelated site when similar ads came up. I was let down when they informed me they were aware of a problem and were working with their ad platform to resolve it. It's good to take an ad platform to task on issues but it is not enough by itself. A site's user base needs to be just as informed when problems like this are known since it is ultimately their experience and security that is impacted.


----------



## Axido (Dec 20, 2017)

Wow, just when I wanted to report something there's been a thread made for that. Impressive work and nice to see this.

The issue of popup ads on mobile has been brought up a few weeks ago iirc. I hope you can get rid of them somehow.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Dec 25, 2017)

I closed the tab


----------



## bobmcjr (Dec 25, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> <snip>
> 
> 
> I closed the tab


I've been getting that one too. (Didn't notice this thread before)


----------



## Costello (Dec 25, 2017)

bobmcjr said:


> I've been getting that one too. (Didn't notice this thread before)



damn thats too bad. have you guys used the report form linked in the first thread ? 
remember you have to use it from the same browser/device that got the ad, so that the culprit can be identified.
if anyone else gets these, please post here and/or use the report form. 
the more reports, the more chance we'll have to identify the bad source and get rid of it permanently.


----------



## Patxinco (Dec 25, 2017)

Bookmarking this thread, Costello, thanks!!!


----------



## bobmcjr (Dec 26, 2017)

Costello said:


> damn thats too bad. have you guys used the report form linked in the first thread ?
> remember you have to use it from the same browser/device that got the ad, so that the culprit can be identified.
> if anyone else gets these, please post here and/or use the report form.
> the more reports, the more chance we'll have to identify the bad source and get rid of it permanently.


While I am no longer getting that ad here, I just got it on xda-developers and reported it on freestar. Ignore the PM I sent you.


----------



## Blue (Dec 26, 2017)

With Chrome on Android


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Dec 27, 2017)

It flashed then closed the link and I turn my head in in the play store with FLV player up


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 30, 2017)

Just got this
http://bes-progfree.com/?rzi=1501557&rsz=1501557&rid=


----------



## Costello (Dec 31, 2017)

thanks for the reports guys, have you made sure to use the report form ?
without it, we can't eliminate the bad ads. Unfortunately a screenshot isnt enough


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Jan 2, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> View attachment 109208 View attachment 109209 View attachment 109210
> 
> 
> I closed the tab


Just got this one too, submitted it.


----------



## Costello (Jan 12, 2018)

the bad ad submission form is now hosted on GBAtemp itself
https://gbatemp.net/dynamic/bad-ad-report-form.100/
this allows the report page to access the ad history, which helps tracking down bad ads more accurately.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Mar 16, 2018)

There Back....


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 17, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> There


They’re*

Also I think we’re still supposed to use the link to report


----------



## Costello (Mar 23, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> There Back....
> 
> View attachment 117741 View attachment 117742



hey there,
sorry about that... it is very important that you report this using the link given in the first post.
please do it using the same browser where you got the ad in the first place, so that they can trace back exactly what happen and banish the bad ad source.
thanks


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Apr 23, 2018)

I have to click on the report bad ads here thread all the time its annoying! Having it linked on the bottom would make it 100% better Thanks


----------



## ThoD (Apr 23, 2018)

Not worth it, hardly anyone ever encounters them and only reason you'd encounter "bad ads" would be because of your browsing history (or more like saved cookies/trackers). Having pointless links crowd the page wouldn't help anyone, if you want quick access to that thread simply bookmark it, simple


----------



## brickmii82 (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Costello (Dec 20, 2017)

hello,

We have recently switched ad platforms (we're with Freestar now). Thanks to ads we can pay for server bills, we can afford nice prizes for competitions, we can reward our staff, and more.

While the new platform is great for us financially, it comes with some caveats.  Their filtering system isn't perfect and sometimes some bad ads slip past their filters.

If you get an ad such as:
- *popups *(a popup ad is an actual new page opening up in your browser, not a full-screen ad overlay: those are supposed to show up on mobile once per session, and they have a "close" button)
- *browser hijacks*: you were visiting gbatemp and were suddenly redirected to another site
- *ads with audio*
- *ads with videos *that have audio, or without audio but that make your browser scroll up or down

Please report these bad ads here: *click here to access the bad ad submission form (alt URL: here https://gbatemp.net/reportbadads.html ) * You need to access this from the same browser that received the bad ad, because the form will automatically identify the last ads that you have been getting. Every report will be useful and will help not only on GBAtemp but all other sites on the same network.

Thanks for your contributions!


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Apr 27, 2018)

This fucking ad


----------



## Tyson34 (Apr 28, 2018)

i got a popup on 360 web cleaner. its annoying cause it pops up when i least expect it. hope it gets fixed. cheers mate


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2018)

I just got this one on android through Chrome


----------



## Quantumcat (May 11, 2018)

I was in the middle of typing a post and the page loaded into an ad, I couldn't even press Back because it was making me click OK. I had to close the tab and lose what I was typing. Very annoying!

http://everestmediausa.com/landers/win_x_usa_1_nik/USA EN-iphoneX/index.html#


----------



## The Catboy (May 13, 2018)

Got another one


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (May 13, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Got another one
> View attachment 123318


https://d3g0pzurtpch3m.cloudfront.net/mauske?eid=AppNexus&pid=gbatemp.net&78NLK6to=1514810461544496#
why does it have gbatemp?


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> https://d3g0pzurtpch3m.cloudfront.net/mauske?eid=AppNexus&pid=gbatemp.net&78NLK6to=1514810461544496#
> why does it have gbatemp?


Most likely because redirected from gbatemp


----------



## CharlesHoy (May 24, 2018)

I keep getting this pop up after about 10 seconds on any page, w4 tracking redirect I think?


----------



## KiiWii (May 24, 2018)

CharlesHoy said:


> I keep getting this pop up after about 10 seconds on any page, w4 tracking redirect I think?


I get this btween 3 and 9 times while trying to write replys....


----------



## Costello (May 24, 2018)

so did you guys all use the report form to report the ads, from the same device that got the bad ads?

I am going to email our supplier once again, it's starting to get awful...
edit: email sent


----------



## KiiWii (May 24, 2018)

Cant report because popups!

Even just waiting on this page causes popups

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Costello (May 24, 2018)

KiiWii said:


> Cant report because popups!
> 
> Even just waiting on this page causes popups
> 
> ...



try using this page now - it's a standalone separate page for submitting the report
https://gbatemp.net/reportbadads.html

you should not be getting any popups on that page. It's separate from the main site.


----------



## CharlesHoy (May 24, 2018)

Costello said:


> try using this page now - it's a standalone separate page for submitting the report
> https://gbatemp.net/reportbadads.html
> 
> you should not be getting any popups on that page. It's separate from the main site.


I’ve managed to report it finally


----------



## LittleFlame (May 24, 2018)

If the site doesn't appear for you it's 'cause it's all associated with an ad service, so turn off your adblocker.


----------



## KiiWii (May 24, 2018)

Reported!

Thanks @Costello 

Replying to this had me dodging ads...


----------



## Costello (May 25, 2018)

I have received a reply from our supplier - they said they will take action immediately.
It's important that you let us know if you keep getting bad ads, from now on, because we need to know whether their actions are effective.

I'm personally not getting these ads (it's probably because of my geographical location), but I know Shaun's been getting them. So rest assured we're just as annoyed as you guys are and we're doing our best to resolve these issues.


----------



## brickmii82 (May 26, 2018)

I’m not having any real troubles on desktop, but mobile is a mess. This ad in particular is miserably implemented. I bought a bag of it, what else do they want from me?

Edit: I cleared all data from Safari, didn’t help. Ad still popped up in creating posts. I turned on my VPN, no more ad popping up. Seems to be regionally targeted. I put my location in Ontario. I live in Phoenix, Arizona.


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Jun 17, 2018)

Winning Scam Redirect.
Redirects to: http://www.google.de-gewinnen-eine-...geschenk-von-iphone-samsung-amazon.sedads.com


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 23, 2018)

So this ad showed up twice already for me


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 29, 2018)

I have a problem. On my iPhone (using Firefox), the site is laggy. Scrolling is slow, buttons are slow to respond, but worst of all there’s extreme lag when entering messages (like as I am doing right now). So bad that the caps that should only be one letter carries over to multiple, sometimes it completely freezes and types the characters and shows the animation several seconds after I touched the screen, and Predictive acts glitchy when combined with that. I’m blaming it on layered ads. You see, there’s this ad always at the bottom of the screen, it sticks to the bottom when scrolling (does that make sense?). It has a little X button that’s kinda hard to hit, but if you hit it, sometimes instead of going away, it changes to a different ad, as if it had been removed but there was another one underneath. I think this is happening with all the ads on the site, hence the lag. I’d rather not pay $10 to remove the lag-causing ads just to browse the site easier, so, I was wondering if you could fix it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also there is extreme lag (like the freezing I mentioned earlier) when an ad changes or appears (yes, the ad that I mentioned with the X sometimes reappears after a while despite not having reloaded).

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

ALSo, Kritik Wave basalen A


----------



## Costello (Dec 20, 2017)

hello,

We have recently switched ad platforms (we're with Freestar now). Thanks to ads we can pay for server bills, we can afford nice prizes for competitions, we can reward our staff, and more.

While the new platform is great for us financially, it comes with some caveats.  Their filtering system isn't perfect and sometimes some bad ads slip past their filters.

If you get an ad such as:
- *popups *(a popup ad is an actual new page opening up in your browser, not a full-screen ad overlay: those are supposed to show up on mobile once per session, and they have a "close" button)
- *browser hijacks*: you were visiting gbatemp and were suddenly redirected to another site
- *ads with audio*
- *ads with videos *that have audio, or without audio but that make your browser scroll up or down

Please report these bad ads here: *click here to access the bad ad submission form (alt URL: here https://gbatemp.net/reportbadads.html ) * You need to access this from the same browser that received the bad ad, because the form will automatically identify the last ads that you have been getting. Every report will be useful and will help not only on GBAtemp but all other sites on the same network.

Thanks for your contributions!


----------



## Costello (Jun 29, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> I have a problem. On my iPhone (using Firefox), the site is laggy. Scrolling is slow, buttons are slow to respond, but worst of all there’s extreme lag when entering messages (like as I am doing right now). So bad that the caps that should only be one letter carries over to multiple, sometimes it completely freezes and types the characters and shows the animation several seconds after I touched the screen, and Predictive acts glitchy when combined with that. I’m blaming it on layered ads. You see, there’s this ad always at the bottom of the screen, it sticks to the bottom when scrolling (does that make sense?). It has a little X button that’s kinda hard to hit, but if you hit it, sometimes instead of going away, it changes to a different ad, as if it had been removed but there was another one underneath. I think this is happening with all the ads on the site, hence the lag. I’d rather not pay $10 to remove the lag-causing ads just to browse the site easier, so, I was wondering if you could fix it.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


we are going to change ad networks very soon (in coming weeks) to address all those issues, we'll update here when it's done


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 29, 2018)

sometimes the site is so paralyzed by lag that it almost completely stops at least to big parts of it, at leat big parts kf it:
oh, great, my phone has randomly decided to use mp4 now and not mov, so i can’t upload that upload that? You’ll just ist have to take my word for it my word for it

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

ALSO word or phrases repeated is not me, it’s the lag fuckingwith my phone / predictive


----------



## SG854 (Jul 2, 2018)

I keep getting anti virus popups browsing this site. I goes to a new page automatically. 

And also my notebook keeps getting messages that browsing here is using significant energy, and things starts to move slow and lag browsing this site, and it says I need to close this site. When I don't come to this site things run fine. It never did this before.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jul 2, 2018)

Report them here https://gbatemp.net/threads/report-bad-ads-here-popups-videos-etc.492123/


----------



## Costello (Jul 2, 2018)

SG854 said:


> I keep getting anti virus popups browsing this site. I goes to a new page automatically.
> 
> And also my notebook keeps getting messages that browsing here is using significant energy, and things starts to move slow and lag browsing this site, and it says I need to close this site. When I don't come to this site things run fine. It never did this before.


do you know for sure that this comes from ads on this website? couldnt it be an issue with your computer getting a virus or something?
but regardless please use the form given here: https://gbatemp.net/threads/report-bad-ads-here-popups-videos-etc.492123/

and also please note we are changing ad platforms (will happen during July) so we're hoping to get rid of these bad ads for good sometime soon.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 2, 2018)

Costello said:


> do you know for sure that this comes from ads on this website? couldnt it be an issue with your computer getting a virus or something?
> but regardless please use the form given here: https://gbatemp.net/threads/report-bad-ads-here-popups-videos-etc.492123/
> 
> and also please note we are changing ad platforms (will happen during July) so we're hoping to get rid of these bad ads for good sometime soon.


It only happens when I visit this site. And the popups automatically take me out of this site. So I have to click Back Page just to go back to this site.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 6, 2018)

In awe at the size of this lad. Absolute unit!
(Reported.)


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jul 8, 2018)

@Costello can you try to do the switching of platforms sooner? I got redirected a few minutes ago, this is the second time it’s happened...
It was to a site pretending to be amazon CLaiming i had won an iPhone X, Galaxy S8, or $1000 gift card, creating an unclosable popup that prompts you to press OK to claim your prize (NEVER hit ok by the way, doing that will do bad things).


----------



## Costello (Jul 8, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> @Costello can you try to do the switching of platforms sooner? I got redirected a few minutes ago, this is the second time it’s happened...
> It was to a site pretending to be amazon CLaiming i had won an iPhone X, Galaxy S8, or $1000 gift card, creating an unclosable popup that prompts you to press OK to claim your prize (NEVER hit ok by the way, doing that will do bad things).


did you use the report form?


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jul 9, 2018)

Costello said:


> did you use the report form?


Yes, every time, but there hasn’t been much change. It’s the same thing, just a different website.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jul 15, 2018)

I just...why...


And less than 5 minutes later...



Freestar is FUCKED. I used the report form on both, but they never seem to go away.

Bonus: a VPN wouldn’t even “repair” your phone - for those who don’t know, a VPN just redirects your internet traffic through an alternate server first, so you can’t be tracked.
Also, I’ll add, I’ve never visited any adult sites on my phone.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 15, 2018)

I can only apologise for the inconvenience. We are trialling a new network soon which should be free of bad ads. This is a problem we take seriously and shouldn't be happening.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Aug 1, 2018)

Code leaking from an ad?


----------



## Costello (Aug 1, 2018)

yes, thanks Eric.
we are switching to the other platform right now, the new ads will enable soon


----------



## Costello (Aug 2, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Yes, every time, but there hasn’t been much change. It’s the same thing, just a different website.


We have switched ad platforms since August 1st. 
We have been told that there should be no bad ads at all, I hope this is true.
Next month we'll try yet another platform too - we just want to figure out whats the most profitable platform but also, importantly, which of them offers the least amount of disturbing/annoying ads.


----------



## pickmh (Aug 8, 2018)

The issue of popup ads on mobile has been brought up a few weeks ago.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 15, 2018)

So I noticed this happened when I was trying to scroll through a page
 
The video actually kept scrolling with me as I tried to navigate through the page.


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 15, 2018)

This whole thread is why I Adblock.


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 15, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> This whole thread is why I Adblock.


I'm not using AdBlock on here on purpose. This is a community I love and I think deserves support.
This whole thread is them trying to make ads not annoying.


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 15, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> I'm not using AdBlock on here on purpose. This is a community I love and I think deserves support.
> This whole thread is them trying to make ads not annoying.


My ease of mind of knowing that I won't get a hack attempt by some malicious code in some malicious ad is worth more than my contribution to the site of a few cents per click.

I get that not many legit ad platforms may want to sponsor a hacking website, but alternatives exist. Could go with Amazon reflink program, for example.


----------



## Costello (Dec 20, 2017)

hello,

We have recently switched ad platforms (we're with Freestar now). Thanks to ads we can pay for server bills, we can afford nice prizes for competitions, we can reward our staff, and more.

While the new platform is great for us financially, it comes with some caveats.  Their filtering system isn't perfect and sometimes some bad ads slip past their filters.

If you get an ad such as:
- *popups *(a popup ad is an actual new page opening up in your browser, not a full-screen ad overlay: those are supposed to show up on mobile once per session, and they have a "close" button)
- *browser hijacks*: you were visiting gbatemp and were suddenly redirected to another site
- *ads with audio*
- *ads with videos *that have audio, or without audio but that make your browser scroll up or down

Please report these bad ads here: *click here to access the bad ad submission form (alt URL: here https://gbatemp.net/reportbadads.html ) * You need to access this from the same browser that received the bad ad, because the form will automatically identify the last ads that you have been getting. Every report will be useful and will help not only on GBAtemp but all other sites on the same network.

Thanks for your contributions!


----------



## Costello (Aug 15, 2018)

do not use this thread any more - we have changed ad networks so the report form won't work.
there will be a new thread soon, until then I'm locking this one


----------

